# Be A Man Layden Resign A .s .a .p



## DON DADA (Jul 9, 2002)

WHAT IS GOING ON WITH MANAGEMENT LAYDEN LETS THE BIG GUYS GO HE WANTS TO TRADE SPREE IT LOOKS LIKE LAYDEN IS TURNING NYK INTO A LOSING FRANCHISE HE RATHER SIGNS THAT STIFF FROM CLE THAN BOUNJE BOUNJE NY REALLY NEEDS MAGIC JOHNSON . LAYDEN HAS TO GO AT LEAST YOU HAVE A PRO RUNNING THE TEAM NOT SOME JOCK WHO HAS A 6,8 CENTER AND PAYS 100 MILL TO A GUY WHO IS NOT IN THE TOP TEN SG .COULD SOMEBODY TELL HIM TO LOOK AT THAT EX GEORGETOWN GUY AND INSTEAD OF TRADING SPREE LET HIM PLAY THE 2 AND HOUSTON RUN THE POINT THEN WE MIGHT SEE EXPLOSIONS BUT STILL LAYDEN MUST RESIGN . NOW I KNOW WHY VANGUNDY LEFT .AND WE ARE GOING TO LET THIS GUY DESTROY OUR TEAM HE HAS NO HEART FOR NYK WISE UP PEOPLE DEMAND HIS RESIGNATION HE CANT HANDLE THIS TEAM


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Thank you Don*

Finally a guy who can see straight and tell it like it is...Layden is proven to be the worst GM in the league,and its not up for debate.The fact is,he spent more money and won less than any other GM in the league.It sarted with Ewing and Rice,then Houston and Spoon not to mention its embarrassing who he drafts.He has fukked up so many times I find unfathonable he still is employed by cablevision.Hes an embarrassment...How come Jerry west signed the Polish center that layden was interested in??How come we are the only team that did not know Frank Williams played his junior year with a fractured wrist??It goes on and on...

I love Antonio mcdyess....with two healthy knees...Personally it scares the shiit out of me to trade for a player who relies on explosivenes after having knee surgery...

Your one point I really like is the big backcourt,only if houston plays the point.He played it in college and has a much better handle than Spree,who cant go left and likes to penetrate...

I still cant figure out why we arent going after CLARK..And spare me that garbage can Doleac,who you know layden is gonna trade for


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He just got the Knicks Antonio McDyess! Man, Knicks fans seem to never be satisfied:no: .


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

he got a post knee opeeration Mcdyess who hasnt played in a year....Lets hope for the best


----------

